# NY/NJ Meet: Last One before Winter



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey guys,
We have been having a lot of great meets lately. I would like to try and schedule one more before Winter closes in and we all start going into hiberation again. This time I would like to maybe have a friendly SQ competition where the lucky winner can either get a prize and/or bragging rights for the NorthEast region. 

If interested please respond to this thread with your:
1.) Name
2.) Location
3.) Dates Available
4.) Interested in SQ competition (Yes/No)


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

No Interest??...everyone must be getting ready for Christmas shopping season


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Tough crowd down there, I guess!


----------

